# ISO 5-8hp outboard, let me see what you got



## Captain_Carl

I need something clean for a little guide style flatback I just picked up. It specs a 5hp, but I'd love an 8hp if there's one out there, I'm not too picky about 2 or 4stroke, you might just get a little more loot for a 2 though!!!


----------



## saltandson

hey, I've got a Evinrude 6hp 2stroke longshaft I ran with jackplate on my old hghsider. Let me know!


----------



## cflounders

I have an F-8 w/ PTT and elec start. YAMAHA $1,995 
It is a remote motor but can add tiller handle. Let me know if you have an interest.

YAMAHA,,2007 Yamaha,T-8 PLR,High Thrust F-8,Like New Yamaha Four Stroke High Thrust 8 hp with power trim and tilt! 20' shaft and under full factory warranty. Perfect for your tender or a kicker! Call for more details or to schedule a pick up today!


----------



## G2OMARINE

pm sent


----------



## cflounders

Did not recieve the PM. Please resend or post question/response here.


----------



## B.Lee

4.5 hp Merc? Cheap?










PM me if you're interested.

-Brian


----------



## noeettica

Ugly 6Hp Merc Shifts Good , Has Spark On One Cyl Pulls Through and Has Compression ...$225.00


Or Mint Tohatsu 4 Stroke 9.8 $1200.00

Dave


----------



## DSampiero

my $.02

If you plan on fishing with a passenger get as big a motor as the CG allows, if you think you'll mostly be out by yourself, there's not much need for more than 3-4hp..even with a tiller extension the boat is going to ride bow up, and there is no need for the extra weight when transporting or poling..Low HP and air cooled gives great reliability, economy and maintenance. How long is the canoe? an 18' will be great with a 5.5hp while a 15' 6" (such as mine) doesn't really need more than a 2HP. Stay away from long shafts, jack plates and anything else that adds unnecessary complications and weight.


----------



## noeettica

I forgot I have a 3.5 Hp nissan ...It's listed Here $325.00 Partial trades acceped ...


----------



## Gramps

Ya'll realize the last post was December 04, 2008, right?


----------



## jimbarn1961

With all of our technology isn't there someway for admin to mark it as dead thread and let it bury itself?


----------



## TomFL

> Ya'll realize the last post was December 04, 2008, right?


Classic!!!

Good catch.


----------

